# Tiagra/Sora or 105



## kbnorth99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry if this has been discussed before but I didn't see what I'm after yet.

I'm getting back into cycling and I'm thinking cyclocross. I am looking at a few bikes. The basic differences are coming down to this. A couple are tiagra/sora mix and one is all 105. One of the mixed component bikes is an 18spd, one is a 27 and the 105 is 20.

So my questions are these.

1. As a recreational rider looking for fun/fitness will I notice the difference between the 105 vs the mix?
2. Will the 105 components last any longer or require any less upkeep?
3. Should the number of speeds factor in? Since I am not in shape yet will 27 be better to start?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mandr007 (May 15, 2011)

As you guessed, this has been discussed not only in multiple threads on this site, but also on the Googlenet in general. Because you're new, let me summarize:

Question 1:
Sora: Thumb shifters - cannot reach from drops
Tiagra: First Shimano level with paddle shifters, meets most fitness riders needs
105: Best value regarding weight, paddle shifting and tactical cleanliness. Most roadies who do significant miles opt for this group. Only you know where you are with the hobby.

Question 2:
Theoretically, 105 is probably designed to last longer but you will hear from people who have had Sora last just as long as someone else with 105. All components regardless of group level need to have TLC throughout the season.

Question 3:
If you have problems with hills, a triple crankset (with a 30 tooth small ring) is what you need along with a 26, 27, or 28 tooth rear big gear. The smaller the sprocket to cog ratio is, (30/28 in the best case I describe here), the easier pushing will be. Of course, the smaller you go, the more likely it is that you'll get ribbed by your buddies for living in the granny gear. You will hear people on this site tell you about an 11-32 cogset available from Sram (Apex group) along with a compact double, but you probably aren't in the market for something like this.

To summarize my summary: Do some more research both on this forum and the net to make the best decision for you. In the end, I expect you to end up with something on the level of a Trek 1.2, 1.5 or equivalent from another manufacturer.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Also keep in mind. The older stuff will be 9spd (ie. 27 and 18) I'm assuming one is a double and the other a triple.
Most newer versions are 10. Not that it's better, but it's newer and some might argue more readily available. 

I've had 105 (10 spd) on my bike for 2+ years now and it's been problem free. It's quiet, relatively hassle-free and it looks nice. 

And those shifters on Sora are annoying.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Just some addition info.

Tiagra will be 10 speed for 2012.

Now to the good stuff.

Tiagra (9 speed) 105 and Ultegra shift exactly the same when setup properly. Actually I prefer the Tiagra over the new 105 stuff since I work on this stuff for a living.

But that being said I ride SRAM.

Sora shifters suck as previously noted unable to easily reach the thumb levers from the drops.


----------



## kbnorth99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is starting to get into some of the stuff the I had not been able to gather from my reading on all the forums and reviews. 

So let me ask a follow up question. Obviously I will be starting out at a lower level, but if I get hooked again and I progress what do you think are the chances that Sora gear will continue to be effective for me? It sounds like Tiagra can take me fairly far but Sora can be out grown fairly quickly. Perhaps I would be better off to start off with more than I need so that I don't get stuck having to spend a bunch of money to upgrade in few years. The cost of stepping up to the bike with 105 components is less than what it would cost me to upgrade components in a couple years. I have a few hobbies that are a little costly so I have to be down right stingy to make my budget stretch. I don't want to cut into my ATV riding budget.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

kbnorth99 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before but I didn't see what I'm after yet.
> 
> I'm getting back into cycling and I'm thinking cyclocross. I am looking at a few bikes. The basic differences are coming down to this. A couple are tiagra/sora mix and one is all 105. One of the mixed component bikes is an 18spd, one is a 27 and the 105 is 20.
> 
> ...


1. Not really. 105 may have more positive "clicks" when shifting. But if every group was setup right, nothing will really differ in terms of performance.
2. Things will last depending on care. If we had to imagine a scenario where both groups were treated/mistreated the same exact way, I could imagine Sora shifters failing sooner than everything else.
3. Yes, speeds should factor in. My idea would be to take that 18spd bike, and replace an MTB cassette if you really lack the low-end gearing you think you might need from that 27spd.

But something would change anyone suggestions are the prices these bikes are coming at. I mean if there's a narrow price gap between the 105 and the others, it might be enough to just get the 105 and never look back.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

the advantage to getting 105 is you get the shifters, they are 10 speed and the most expensive part of a grouppo. in the event of a crash and you ruin the rear mech, if money is tight, you can "downgrade" to a 10 speed tiagra so you still have a good quality rear mech. if you crash your 9 speed tiagra bike, you could be stuck with a Sora! Nothing is wrong with Sora, the finish just sucks(for this year anyway). Same thing with the shifter! if you somehow break one of the shifters, you would be stuck with SORA, whick just kinda sucks, no shifting from the drops unless you have FREAKISHLY LONG THUMBS :thumbsup: <like this guy haha

but with all kidding aside, you would be happy with tiagra, not happy if you crash it.

you would be really happy with 105 much longer and in the long run, that I just explained.

yea, I have tiagra, but if my rear mech fails or something like that fails in 2012 for what ever reason, honestly, I would get a campy groupo just because. but thats just me 

sorry for my ranting... I got bored :mad2:


----------



## therollex (Sep 8, 2009)

105 is a good groupset


----------



## Noobs_together (Jul 15, 2011)

I think 105 is the best in my view, might be the most expensive among the three but its as good as Dura Ace or Ultegra. Lets face it the differences are barely alot and in hard times of today I think the 105 is already good enuff and maybe race worthy should you decide to race on your road bike.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you plan on riding a lot and can afford the 105, it MIGHT be worth it in the long run. Don't be embarrased to get Tiagra, still really good setup and will meet 99% of peoples needs. I would not buy Sora. Also, look at SRAM Apex group...I think they might be better than Tiagra and as good as 105, but not as expensive.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I rode a bike with Soras for a month in Europe. Hated them. My hands hated them.

Get the 105 group. You'll never be unhappy.


----------



## kbnorth99 (Jul 8, 2011)

*I went for the 105*

Thanks for all the feedback. I bought the bike with the 105 components. I bought a Fantom Cross from BD. I figured if I am taking a chance on the frame I should make sure I get the best components I can. That way if the frame turns out to be crap I have good components to move over to a new frame. But from the reviews I a have read here on the forum I'm sure I'll be happy with the Motobecane. See you on the road.


----------



## getagrip (Feb 16, 2012)

For anyone still following this thread, I have a Motobecane Fantom Cross CX3 with Tiagra/Sora components - basically, the entry level Motobecane cyclocoss selling for $580. Its not bad for an entry level rider like myself, but if I could do it again, I'd probably spend extra for an upgraded component group and a better fork, so I think you did good with the 105 components!


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I too ride Sram Apex and LOVE it. It is a liitle different than Shimano stuff but in a good way. It is better than 105 in my opinion. I had Sora when I first stated cycling and I echo everyone who said that they SUCK! They are the cheapest for a reason. Cycling is just like everything else in life. You get what you pay for.


----------

